# Tearing of the Clitoris



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a question maybe hopefully someone can answer for me. I am a 20 year old female that had a baby on oct 30th and today is November 7th and I noticed today that my clitoris is torn or ripped or missing a piece on one side, and I was wondering if this is normal and if it is should it have been sewn up? Please send me a private message. Thankyou


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Are you bleeding? Are you in pain? Does there appear to be any sort of infection? Is there a lot of flesh missing?

Since it bothered you enough to make you come here to ask, I'd recommend going to see someone about it.


----------



## AmyGirl28 (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't have any advice for you, but OUCH! I'm sorry. I never thought about that happening. You learn something new every day. Good luck with that.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

I suggest you see your midwife/ob gyn as soon as possible.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

I had a peri-urethral tear and ended up with a separated lip next to my clitoris. It looks different now. If it is not bothering you and there is no bleeding, it might be nothing, but you may want to check with your health care provider just to understand what has happened.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I have a friend who tore through her clitoris. The OB who delivered her was trying to do some sort of massage, he then put his fingers in her and pulled to 'open her up' and he tore her through her clitoris. I don't know if there is anything that can / should be done, but I would definitly see your OB/MW and see what they say.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, this happened to me with my second birth. To be QUITE honest, the cnm who delivered my first did an episiotomy to avoid the same tear... The CUT HURT LONGER, TOOK LONGER (MUCH, MUCH LONGER) TO HEAL, and has a thicker scar than the clitoral tear. I know it looks funky (so did mine) but the cnm who delivered my second one said that it'd heal just fine... and wonder of wonders (I wasn't so sure I believed her!), it did! Actually, she did sew it up during the cleanup from the birth, and THAT hurt so much, I'd never do it again! Then I hemorrhaged ten days later, they had to do an emergency d&c, which tore out the stitches. THEN I asked if they should be restitched...the OB in the same practice as the cnm I use said that, actually, I hadn't really had to have it stitched the first time. I double checked w/cnm, and that's when she said that, yes, it'd heal unstitched. Wasn't gonna argue with her too much, the needle to numb was WICKED!! I'd go see your midwife (?) if you're concerned, though, if it'll make you feel better!


----------



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

Thankyou for letting me know. So does yours look regular now or is it still just kinda hanging there? Do you still enjoy sex? How long after having your baby did it take for you to be comfortable having sex? This was my first (and last) child, so I dont know what to expect with something like this. I plan to ask my doctor when I go back in 3 weeks if it is supposed to look like that. My fiance says it doesnt look that bad but I cant really get a clear look at it, I guess I have to have his help to look at it. But thanks again.


----------



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

Thankyou for letting me know. So does yours look regular now or is it still just kinda hanging there? Do you still enjoy sex? How long after having your baby did it take for you to be comfortable having sex? This was my first (and last) child, so I dont know what to expect with something like this. I plan to ask my doctor when I go back in 3 weeks if it is supposed to look like that. My fiance says it doesnt look that bad but I cant really get a clear look at it, I guess I have to have his help to look at it. But thanks again.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

First, if you have a concern, you should go back to your doctor, like, today...or it'll heal however it's gonna heal, and that will be that, unless you want it to be cut open again and THEN stitched, which I think is just WRONG. Remember, you're the consumor, be very firm that you are concerned and you NEED the doctor to look at it, right away. Or, you can not worry about it, trust your body to heal the way that it should (birth is, after all, a very natural thing for your body to recover from), and mention that your doctor could have WARNED you about the tear and that it would look different until it healed. Second, I dunno, we probably had sex again at around four weeks w/ the second one. The first one w/the cut took almost eight weeks for it to heal enough to even think about sex. Yes, sex is enjoyable. Even better, if I do say so, although it probably has nothing to do with the tear. I think that the birth experience along with raising our babies (and all the work, joy, sleeplessness, getting pooped and puked on, etc.), and doing the WORK that is involved in keeping a good marriage going is probably what has made sex even better. My husband says that it is DIFFERENT(physically), but not better or worse...just different. I don't really notice a difference, physically, to be honest. Third, as far as I can tell, mine has healed to look totally normal again. But, really, who cares what it looks like if it hasn't (I don't as long as it WORKS, and it does!)? Hope that helps.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

This happens all of the time - women do not talk about it because they are embarassed, but your HCP needs to know, NOW.

It can be resolved, so take care of yourself and rest.

congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

I talked to my sister ob/gyn and she said that it is normal but if im that worried about it that I should make an appt with my ob/gyn. See my sister's ob delivered my baby so that is why i asked her. She said that it would be more painful to have them stitch it up now and would take me longer to go back to work which i cant afford. Thanks for the help. By the way it doesnt hurt that much anymore just when i wear my jeans.


----------

